# Service question



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

detspark said:


> First time working on a multi unit. Its an 11 unit abandoned apartment that has been gutted. It needs a service and complete rewire. Formerly, each unit had 70 amp subs in every unit and i figured to duplicate that so the question is, which way is best to determine service size and whether I'll need a CT or not..


Start with the basics: a load calc.

Don't begin to assume that the re-built structure will have the same numbers as before.

Just don't.

You may find that the plans call for new microwaves in every unit... etc.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

detspark said:


> First time working on a multi unit. Its an 11 unit abandoned apartment that has been gutted. It needs a service and complete rewire. Formerly, each unit had 70 amp subs in every unit and i figured to duplicate that so the question is, which way is best to determine service size and whether I'll need a CT or not..


You need to do a load calc. I cant imagine you doing a project of this size without knowing that. . This is simple stuff.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Off the top of my head, I would throw a 400 in there and call it good. 
20 minutes at Mike Holts would do you good.


----------



## detspark (Apr 8, 2017)

You mean the website?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

detspark said:


> You mean the website?


http://forums.mikeholt.com/


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

When I came across this it would make a big difference if it was apartment or condo.
Many of the older apartment buildings wanted to convert to condo.
Believe it was the local codes that required all condos to have a minimum 100a service for each unit, NEC requires owner access to the meter and panel.

That may be a good question for the local amendments.
Also what are the owners plans for now and future building use.


----------

